# MacPro 1,1 - Video Card Upgrade



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Im thinking about upgrading the video card for the macro 1,1 preferably one with display port to power up a 27-30 cinema display. 

Any suggestions or vendors I can buy this in Canada? Wouldn't mind picking up a PC version and flashing it...


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to post a couple of mac pro video cards in the classified. The first is a Quadro 4500FX for first gen mac pros. it has 2 dual link dvi connectors, but no mini display ports. I'm going to ask $150 for that one.

In a week i'll probably be selling a 5770, and that has 2 mini display ports. I'll probably be asking $220 for that one.

Both cards are authentic mac versions - not flashed PC cards. Flashed cards are cool because they give mac users more options and cost less, but they do come at the price of being not as stable and more finicky.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Where a bouts are you located?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Toronto (north etobicoke)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

needs to be said that you need to be running 10.6 or newer on the 1,1 pro to use the 5770


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Im on Lion, so Im assuming there are guys out there that have been successful w/ both?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I just happened to see this ad for a 5770 today:

ATI 5770 radeon for Mac


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

m1ke said:


> Im on Lion, so Im assuming there are guys out there that have been successful w/ both?


they both should work with lion.

but broad is correct that with mac pros you have to be mindful of what os you're running as newer cards need drivers to work, and older version of the os may be missing said drivers. as long as you're up to date you shouldn't have any issues running a supported mac pro card on your machine.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Don't think the the original will support the display port no matter what OS but would be happy to be proved wrong.
The DVi is fine.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

"I just purchased an HD 5770 to drive a new 27" LED Apple Cinema Display after being reassured that it would work by answers in Discussions. Indeed not only does it drive the ACD at full resolution via one of the two Display Ports but I even hooked up an older Dell 30" monitor to the DVI port and both monitors worked perfectly in extended desktop or mirrored configurations at full resolution. No problems or 'issues' at all. I should add, just to eliminate any ambiguity, that this card is installed in a Mac Pro bought in August of 2006 (one of the best computers I've ever owned)."

- Will this work in a Mac Pro 1,1 ? I know it doesn't mention on the compatibility, but Apple is known for underselling graphics cards - Apple Store (U.S.)
6th one from the top....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's good news :clap:- have been hoarding some 27" Cinemas.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

MacDoc said:


> That's good news :clap:- have been hoarding some 27" Cinemas.


Do u have any for sale? I'm still trying to decide wether I should ditch the 1,1 since mountain lion won't be supported. 

1 other question will the thunderbolt display work on the mini display port? I read somewhere that the ports still work and backwards compatible


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

if you're still interested in a card for your 1,1 I've posted a quadro fx 4500 in the classified forum :

For Sale Nvidia Quadro FX 4500 Video Card for Mac Pro - ehMac.ca


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

i-rui said:


> if you're still interested in a card for your 1,1 I've posted a quadro fx 4500 in the classified forum :
> 
> For Sale Nvidia Quadro FX 4500 Video Card for Mac Pro - ehMac.ca


Thanks, but I think I will just go for the 5770 and get the Cinema Display.

Question: I heard that the thunderbolt cinema display is backwards compatible with mini display port. If thats the case, does anyone know if there is any unsupported features with doing this with a 5770?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

m1ke said:


> Thanks, but I think I will just go for the 5770 and get the Cinema Display.
> 
> Question: I heard that the thunderbolt cinema display is backwards compatible with mini display port. If thats the case, does anyone know if there is any unsupported features with doing this with a 5770?


Wrong. Thunderbolt display will NOT work on a Mini DisplayPort connector.

You need the other Cinema Display model, designed for Mini DisplayPort.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

m1ke said:


> Thanks, but I think I will just go for the 5770 and get the Cinema Display.


i also have a 5770 for $220. I've been holding off on listing it in the classified, but i'll be doing it soon(ish).


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

i-rui said:


> i also have a 5770 for $220. I've been holding off on listing it in the classified, but i'll be doing it soon(ish).


thanks, I did get that earlier. But i just called apple and placed my order. Since brand new was only $40 more.. i decided to just go for a new one.

They did say tho that a thunderbolt machine is backwards with mini display port. But a thunderbolt display will only work with a mac already with TB.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

John Clay said:


> Wrong. Thunderbolt display will NOT work on a Mini DisplayPort connector.
> 
> You need the other Cinema Display model, designed for Mini DisplayPort.


Right .. but Mini Display Port will work on a thunderbolt port


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

m1ke said:


> Right .. but Mini Display Port will work on a thunderbolt port


Yes, but that's not what you said. You said a Thunderbolt display was backwards compatible to a Mini DisplayPort-capable computer, which it is not.

Thunderbolt hosts (computers) are backwards compatible, and will work with Mini DisplayPort devices. Thunderbolt devices are not.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

John Clay said:


> Yes, but that's not what you said. You said a Thunderbolt display was backwards compatible to a Mini DisplayPort-capable computer, which it is not.
> 
> Thunderbolt hosts (computers) are backwards compatible, and will work with Mini DisplayPort devices. Thunderbolt devices are not.


I know... just wanted to state what apple told over the phone, and eliminate and other confusion I may have caused, as reading a different thread did.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if the radeon 5770 will support 3 displays? 

I have 2 monitors with DVI and my new 27" cinema display.

Cinema Display > Mini Display Port 1
Monitor 2 > DVI > Mini Display Port Adapter
Monitor 3 > DVI > DVI

I've tried swching the monitors from dvi to mini display port 2 to make sure all ports are working. It does work when I have 2 plugged in, but once I plug in the third monitor the 2nd monitor would go out and the 3monitor would go live.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Your problem is in the 27" which has two video channels ( Dual link ) so effectively you are supporting 4 monitor streams.


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks MacDoc.

Question .. so with this setup, in PS CS5 my GPU Settings Still says its using my NVIDIA 7300 GT car on Slot 4.. anyone know how I can change this so that its using the 5770 ?


----------

